# Welche Instanzen, ab wann und wieviele Spieler?



## Tentu (27. Februar 2009)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles - Welche Instanzen sind für welches Level gedacht und wie viele Spieler brauch man dafür?
Welche ist die Niedrigste Instanz vom level her?


----------



## Damago (28. Februar 2009)

Also bisher bin ich nur auf folgende Dungeons/Instanzen gestoßen:

Mondklamm (lvl 10) - am besten ein paar Leute, ich hab den mit meinem 10min-Skill aber auch grad so allein geschafft
Barren Caves (lvl 15) - hier wohl doch besser eine volle 6er-Gruppe mitnehmen, da der Endboss ne Menge Leben hat
Mühle (lvl 20) - war ich noch nie drin, aber alle wollen irgenwie nur Chars ab Level 20 mitnehmen
Abtei / Abbey (lvl 25) - hier gibts andscheinend mehrere Flügel; jedoch war ich hier auch noch nie drin

Die Levelangaben sind jetzt so ungefähr ... sicherlich kann man auch mit guten oder mehreren Leuten auch mit niedrigerem Level rein


----------



## Shinria (28. Februar 2009)

Damago schrieb:


> Also bisher bin ich nur auf folgende Dungeons/Instanzen gestoßen:
> 
> Mondklamm (lvl 10) - am besten ein paar Leute, ich hab den mit meinem 10min-Skill aber auch grad so allein geschafft
> Barren Caves (lvl 15) - hier wohl doch besser eine volle 6er-Gruppe mitnehmen, da der Endboss ne Menge Leben hat
> ...



Dann erweiter ich mal...

*Abbey* - Gibt leider keine Flügel...
*Bloody Galery (lvl 26/27)* - Dies ist eine offene Ini die nur alle 2 Std resetet wird. (Ist jedoch seid dem vorletzten Patch immer offen)
*Nekropolis of Minor (40+)* - Man bekommt die meisten Quest zwar schon bereits mit 28+ aber es empfiehlt sich nicht eher als mit 40 rein zu gehen da man sonst gut einen abbekommt.
*Mystic Altar (lvl 45)* - Eine Ini die sehr gute Instanz für Caster, da dort sehr viele Stoffitems droppen
*Cyclops Stronghold (lvl 50)* - Endinstanz... sehr schwer und man sollte mit sehr guter Ausrüstung hineingehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ormus (3. März 2009)

Ich war gestern das erste mal im

*Schrein von Pasper*: Stufe 45+ Instanz im Nord-Westen der Sascilia-Steppe. Unmengen von Trashmobs (Ziegenmenschen) versperren den Weg zu insgesamt 5 eindrucksvollen Bossen. Der Loot lässt allerdings sehr zu wünschen übrig und die langwierigen Trashmobspassagen tun ihr Übriges um die Motivation zu senken. 

Zusammengefasst:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der gleichen Zeit lieber 2-3 mal den Mystischen Altar säubern!


----------



## angsthaeschen (4. März 2009)

Also Abbey kannst mit 30 zu 2. machen. Mach ich mit meinem 30er ritter in begleitung eines 30. priesters regelmäßig. dauert etwas länger ist aber gerade bei den boss fight richtig lustig.


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. März 2009)

für welche inis braucht man den qs? weil wollte grad Mondklamm gehen dochd a sagte einer ich brauche ne q.....


weiß einer wo ich die annehmen kann? und wenn wie gesagt auch für die anderen inis qs gibt, dann pls auch sagen.

wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Shinria (8. März 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> für welche inis braucht man den qs? weil wollte grad Mondklamm gehen dochd a sagte einer ich brauche ne q.....
> 
> 
> weiß einer wo ich die annehmen kann? und wenn wie gesagt auch für die anderen inis qs gibt, dann pls auch sagen.
> ...



Für Mondklamm brauchst du die Quest "Poltern in der Nacht" das ist auch nicht wirklich eine Instanz. Es gibt nur einen Boss den man umhauen muss für die Quest, er droppt auch nicht wirklich was....


----------



## Ren3gaid (8. März 2009)

Damago schrieb:


> Barren Caves (lvl 15) - hier wohl doch besser eine volle 6er-Gruppe mitnehmen, da der Endboss ne Menge Leben hat



Heute war ich mit 3 anderen leuten (Ritter lvl 15, Mage lvl 12, Mage lvl 15 und ich Scout lvl 13) drinnen und das war voll easy^^


----------



## N00blike (9. März 2009)

Was muss man denn im mondklamm machen? Ich war jetzt einmal mit meinem 12er mage und nem 11 krieger drinnen ja und weiter als bis hinter den eingang sind wir nicht gekommen!? Da kamen soo viele mobs das ging einfach nicht!
Wenn ich nen ae spell rein gehauen hab ist die hälfte umgekippt und war sofort wieder da!?
Nach 3 versuchen haben wir es planlos aufgegeben!
War das nen Bug oder ist das normal und wenn ja wie geht man da drinnen dann vor?


----------



## Shinria (9. März 2009)

N00blike schrieb:


> Was muss man denn im mondklamm machen? Ich war jetzt einmal mit meinem 12er mage und nem 11 krieger drinnen ja und weiter als bis hinter den eingang sind wir nicht gekommen!? Da kamen soo viele mobs das ging einfach nicht!
> Wenn ich nen ae spell rein gehauen hab ist die hälfte umgekippt und war sofort wieder da!?
> Nach 3 versuchen haben wir es planlos aufgegeben!
> War das nen Bug oder ist das normal und wenn ja wie geht man da drinnen dann vor?




Ganz einfach. Wenn ihr den Mondklamm betrettet rennt ihr sofort los.. immer links oder rechts an der seite entlang. Dort werden die mobs euch normal nicht angreifen. Ganz hinten am ende steht der Boss den ihr dann von hinten angreifen könnt. Ihr wolltet es aber nicht nur zuzweit machen auf eurem lvl das is nicht sehr erfolgsversprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sobald der boss liegt spawnen keine mobs mehr, und ihr könnt die ganzen kleinen Adds vorne am eingang entweder umhauen oder einfach durchlaufen und raus. 

hf & gl Shinria

ps: falls du auf Aontacht spielst einfach bei Cassady melden, helfe normalerweise dabei gern.


----------



## ShaqqaMalaqqa (22. September 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Dann erweiter ich mal...
> 
> *Nekropolis of Minor (40+)* - Man bekommt die meisten Quest zwar schon bereits mit 28+ aber es empfiehlt sich nicht eher als mit 40 rein zu gehen da man sonst gut einen abbekommt.



Die Ini ist für *erfahrene* Spieler auch mit ner 6er Gruppe aus LVL 35 Chars durchaus machbar (1 Ritter, 2 Priester, Rest DDs). Allerdings sollten die nicht gerade mit weissem Equip (Minimum grün & evtl noch mit NPC-Steinen auf +1 gebracht)  oder Equip das man schon mit 20 tragen kann rumlaufen.


----------



## Jalatrin (30. September 2009)

Barren Caves (15) wo isn das und brauch man dafür ne qs?


----------



## Crazywoman (7. Oktober 2009)

Jalatrin schrieb:


> Barren Caves (15) wo isn das und brauch man dafür ne qs?




also alle instanzen die ich bisher machte waren:

mondklamm mit lvl 8 solo
Abtei mit lvl 25 zu viert
Mühle mit lvl 45 solo
Zyklopen Höhle mache ich im trio als tank mit 10k hp und 13k pdef.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iseedeadppl (29. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt von mir bzw mit Gilde gemacht waren (außer den kleinen in Logar)
-Verlassene Abtei (ab 45 auch Solo mit Mage)
-Blutige Galerie (immer wieder lustig, das Warten)
-Mystische Altar (Ab 50 gehts zu Zweit, nur am Ende Dorlos...wenn mann nicht 55 gepimped ist brauch man schon nen Priester)
-Zyklopen Ini (mit ner schönen Gruppe)
-Schrein von Kalin (Brauch man schon ne gutte 50er+ Gruppe)


Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf Schatzhöhle und Herz des Ozeans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Barren Caves (Karge Höhlen) ist in Heulende Berge bei Logar. lvl10-15 Elite und lvl15 Boss soweit ich weiß.
Ich finds nicht besonders, weil man einfach nur die Elite töten muss, beim Boss ankommt, den tötet und fertig ist ... (Gibt auch ne Q dafür, man muss etwas holen was neben dem Boss liegt, mit etwas Geschick kann mans holen ohne den Aggro vom Boss zu bekommen)


----------



## Lewa248 (20. November 2009)

Zwergen Ini: 6Spieler ab LVL 35



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Ursprung: 6Spieler (Glaub ich) ab LVL 55



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Halle der Überlebenden: 12Spieler ab LVL 50-55



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herz des Ozeans: 6Spieler ab LVL 55



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schatzhöhle:  ??Spieler ab lLVL 50-55



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nochviele andere Inis!!!
Alle findet ihr auf romdata.Buffed.de
unter "Zonen / Quests" bei "Instanzen"


----------



## Shannon16907 (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe bisher diese Instanzen besucht...

Noch was ich bin Priester fals das jmd. interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich lasse mal die in Logar aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Abby/Blutige Gallerie:* Als 35er locker solo (erster Besucht mit lvl. 23)

*Necro (Gräberstätte der Spiegel):* Mit lvl. 45 solo (erster Besuch mit ner lvl.32er Gruppe/Tank lvl.35)

*Die in Ystra (Fuchsspurenhöhle usw. wenn ich es richtig weiß):* 50 solo (erster Besuch mit lvl.43)

*SoP (Schrein von Pasper): *Solo nochnicht versucht -da es sehr verbugt ist- (erster Besuch mit lvl. 45)
*
Raichika (50er Boss):* Mit lvl.55 solo, Gifte sind etwas nervig -.- (erster Besuch 50er Gruppe, aber der stunnt in die Gruppe rein bei 5%)

*CA (Höhle der Zyklopen) :* Als 51er solo (erster Besuch mit ner 50er Gruppe)

*SoK (Schrein von Kalin) : *Solo nochnicht versucht (erster Besuch mit lvl. 49)

*50er Zwergen Ini*: Nochnicht solo geschafft (aber zu 3.) -ist echt heavy- (erster Besuch mit lvl. 50) [Wurde natürlich auch auf der 35er Schwierigkeit gecleart]

*TT (Schatzhöhle):* Mit lvl. 55 zu 2. (erster Besuch mit ner 50er Gruppe, erstes mal clean 6h gebrauch -dauert sehr lange beim ersten mal- kommt aber noch Routiene rein derweil inerhalb von 3h)
*HdO (Herz des Ozeans):* Mit lvl.55 zu 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *stolz sein* (erster Besuch mit lvl.55 zu 6.)
*Höhle des Wasserdrachens:* Nochnicht besucht kommt auchnoch ^^

*HdÜ (Halle der Überlebenden):* Mit lvl.55 zu 12. *waren eine der ersten Gilden auf den Server* (erster Besuch zu 12. mit lvl. 55 ^^)

So das waren bisher meine Eindrücke in Instanzen... _(Um Fragen zu den HP von mir vorzubeugen habe 14k HP unbuffed)_

Wer noch Fragen hat pls ne PN an mich schicken da ich nicht immer hier in den Thread schaue...


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie berhalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Liebe Grüße der Shannon16907


----------



## _Heartless_ (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo erst mal

hab angefangen nen Prister zu zocken (bin level 54)

wolte fragen was ich für HDO an Heal Brauch?

viele sagen schnellheilung und gruppen heal.

andere aber auch Heilung und gruppenheal.

ich denk ma da ist gruppenheal elementar

also frag ich jetzt euch andre mir zu sagen was mich da weeiterbringt.

ich sag einfach ma schon danke für ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Rechtschreibung? Nein danke)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djbarti (11. Februar 2010)

viele scheinen an den Titel fehl zu sein.

Ich hab nichts lesen können, ab welchen level die Instanzen sind. Lese hier nur bei einigen mit welchen level sie gecleart wurden.

Also für eine Auflistung wäre ich erfreut.


----------



## Ironcat (15. März 2010)

Heulende Berge - Lv 1 - 10

Pioniersiedlung Lv 1 - 5
Logar Lv 5 - 10
Hügelgrab Lv 10
Höhle der Prüfungen Lv 10
Windmühlenkeller Lv 20 - 25

Silberquell - Lv 10 - 25

Varanas Lv 10 - 15
Schrein der Vergessenen Lv 15 - 20
Verlassene Abtei Lv 20 - 25
Blutige Gallerie Lv 20 - 30

Aslan Tal - Lv 20 - 30

Das Waldland von Qilana Lv 20 - 25
Jade-Tal Lv 25 - 30
Silberfall Lv 25 - 30
Gräberstadt der Spiegel Lv 35 - 40

Ystra Hochland - Lv 30 - 45

Harf Handelsposten Lv 30 - 35
Schneemeer Lv 30 - 35
Winternacht-Tal 30 - 35
Turm der tosenden Winde Lv 35 - 40
Schneehorn Lv 35 - 40
Mystischer Altar Lv 40 - 45
Fuchsspurenhöhle Lv 40 - 50 (setzt sich zusammen aus: Auferstehungskorridor, Korridor der Wächter & Königliche Zuflucht)

Drachenzahngebirge - Lv 20 - 35

Lyk Lv 20 - 25
Tal der Eiszwerge Lv 25 - 30
Ruinen des Eiszwergenkönigreichs Lv 50
Feste der Zyklopen Lv 50

Sascilia-Steppe - Lv 1 - 20

Reifort-Lager Lv 1 - 5
Ayren-Karawane Lv 5 - 10
Sathkur Lv 10 - 15
Dogamor Lv 15 - 20
Arkane Kammer des Sathkur Lv 20 - 30
Kanth - der Schrein der Capra Lv 45 - 50
Schrein von Pasper Lv 50

Staubteufel-Canyon - Lv 40 - 50

Obsidianfeste Lv 45 - 50 (einige NPCs geben Quest ab lv 10)
Kal-Turok-Bau Lv 45 - 50
Plateau des Vergehens Lv 40 - 45
Falkenklippe Lv 45 - 50
Sturmhöhe Lv 45 - 50
Seele der Sturmhöhe Lv 45 - 50
Wind-Wild Lv 45 - 50
Schrein von Kalin Lv 50
Königinnenkammer Lv 50

Rabenfeld - Lv 45 - 50

Verlassene Festung Lv 45 - 50
Thron des Windes Lv 45 - 50
Kettenküste Lv 45 - 50
Schattenmondbucht Lv 50
Schatzhöhle Lv 50

gruss cat


----------



## Shakrax (24. März 2010)

da sind abver auch viele gebiete bei ??


----------



## omnolim (25. Mai 2010)

[sup][sup]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hi hab mondklamm mit lvl 11/8 ritter /mage solo gemacht is doch nix is ganz easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mit schurke is auch ganz leicht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/sup][/sup]


----------



## Fireofwar (27. Mai 2010)

Also Ironcat hat geschrieben, dass beim Schrein des vergessenen eine ini i. STimmt des oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Gutrune (9. August 2010)

Damago schrieb:


> *war ich noch nie drin*
> *jedoch war ich hier auch noch nie drin*



Irgenwie wäre es gar nicht so ungünstig, wenn man über KEINE eigene Erfahrung verfügt, einfach zu schweigen...
Si tacuisse ...


----------



## ironsoldier (17. Mai 2011)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher diese Instanzen besucht...
> 
> Noch was ich bin Priester fals das jmd. interessiert
> 
> ...




mit welchem Equip warst du in den Inis unterwegs? Bin Lvl 54 Krieger / Lvl 45 Kundi und hab alleine noch so manche Probleme bei den Zyklopen...an die Ini selber wage ich mich noch nicht wirklich ran


----------

